# Moving while asleep.



## LoutheRussian (Mar 30, 2014)

I've tried to search through old threads but haven't found what I was looking for. Lou seems to move his front legs and head while he sleeps. I'm pretty sure I read on here that their breathing causes this but I just wanted to make sure this is normal. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 30, 2014)

Yuppers. Completely normal


----------



## LoutheRussian (Mar 30, 2014)

AZtortMom said:


> Yuppers. Completely normal



Giant sigh of relief. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 30, 2014)

I love watching them while they sleep


----------



## laramill (Mar 31, 2014)

It's cute the way you worry so much over your little buddy. You're a great friend/tortoise caretaker.


----------



## RussianTortxo (Mar 31, 2014)

My russian is always bobbing his head during the day and when he sleeps, not sure if it's normal or if he's sick


----------



## LoutheRussian (Mar 31, 2014)

At this point Lou is all I got. I have to worry about him. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: RE: Moving while asleep.*



RussianTortxo said:


> My russian is always bobbing his head during the day and when he sleeps, not sure if it's normal or if he's sick



Usually thats a mating thing.


----------



## RussianTortxo (Mar 31, 2014)

That's funny because I don't own any other animals except two dogs and I have a baby fence get thing blocking my room that his enclosure is in so that they can't ever bother him unless I am in here watching the dogs. They are scared of him because they've never seen a tortoise before so they tend to run away if they see me holding him so I'm not sure why he would be doing a mating ritual, I'm the only one who is constantly around him. He's my kid haha


*gate


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 31, 2014)

Slight, subtle bobbing is while breathing.
Dramatic, head banging bobbing is dominance or mating ritual. 
You'll be able to distinguish between the 2.


----------



## MotherOfPearl (Mar 31, 2014)

@LoutheRussian ~ A tortoise's head and front legs bob a little as they breathe normally. I think it's kind of how our stomachs and chest/shoulders move when we breathe - but since a tortoise's shell prevents flexible abdominal expansion, the movement is in the head/forelimbs instead. Hope this makes sense! :]


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## LoutheRussian (Mar 31, 2014)

MotherOfPearl said:


> @LoutheRussian ~ A tortoise's head and front legs bob a little as they breathe normally. I think it's kind of how our stomachs and chest/shoulders move when we breathe - but since a tortoise's shell prevents flexible abdominal expansion, the movement is in the head/forelimbs instead. Hope this makes sense! :]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TortForum



Makes total sense thank you


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------

